# Equivalencias de "aquí", "ahí" y "allí"



## AlbinWorld

Me gustaría saber cómo traducir, o cómo matizar cuando escribo, si un objeto está aquí, ahí o allí, es decir, cómo marcar en alemán si me parece que está más cerca o más lejos ... no tengo nada claro cómo interpretar sus "da" y sus "dort" ni si ellos también tienen esos "tres grados de distancia".

Danke im Voraus


----------



## aitzibes

hola,

aquí = hier
ahí = dort

y "da" puede ser un poco las tres opciones, depende de a lo que uno se refiera.

espero que esta breve explicación te haya servido de ayuda


----------



## AlbinWorld

Pues mejor tu breve descripción que nada, 
muchas gracias.

Análogamente, tenemos otros tres niveles para "este", "ese" y "aquel" ... que tampoco sabría bien cómo traducir ... "diese/er/en/em/es" y ... ¿? he oido/leido algo de "jenen-" pero ... no lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## ilikescotch

Como dijiste, 
-este(a) se pone con diese(r/s/..), y, como en español, es para cosas en específico que las personas que hablan ya saben a qué se refieren.
-ese(a) me parece que no hay una palabra específica para eso, yo he oído que usan el artículo definido normal der/die/das, porque se supone que es algo que tampoco está muy lejos.
-jene(r/...) significa aquel(la), algo más lejano.

Según yo, así jala eso...


----------



## AlbinWorld

Intresante, gracias.


----------



## Quelle

AlbinWorld said:


> Me gustaría saber cómo traducir, o cómo matizar cuando escribo, si un objeto está aquí, ahí o allí, es decir, cómo marcar en alemán si me parece que está más cerca o más lejos ... no tengo nada claro cómo interpretar sus "da" y sus "dort" ni si ellos también tienen esos "tres grados de distancia".
> 
> Danke im Voraus


 
En alemán sólo hay dos grados de distancia.
hier - aquí
da/dort - todo que no está aquí



AlbinWorld said:


> Análogamente, tenemos otros tres niveles para "este", "ese" y "aquel" ... que tampoco sabría bien cómo traducir ... "diese/er/en/em/es" y ... ¿? he oido/leido algo de "jenen-" pero ... no lo tengo muy claro.


De la misma manera sólo hay

dieser,-e, -es, -em, -en para este, -a, -os, -as o ese, -a, -os, -as
jener, -e, -es, -em, -en para aquel, aquella, -os, -as
Jener, -e,-es, -em, -en casi no se usa. Se sustituye por dieser, -e, -es, -em, -en dort/da. 
Este hombre - dieser (der) Mann hier
Aquel hombre - dieser (der) Mann dort/da


----------

